# Center Console wiring?



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Marsh, Here is how mine is setup.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

My center console is below. If you have the room, some nice features include:

- Mount on black starboard: fewer holes in console and stays cleaner looking since jelcoat can mildew behind wires

- Use terminal blocks (shown right) for easy troubleshooting and you dont have to rerig everythime you swap out a component.

- Heat shrink labels on wires

- Spray all connections with Boeshield or equivant corrosion inhibitor

- 12 ga wires: not much extra $, and you don't have to worry about capacity.

- Well lit: inspection and fixing gets a lot easier




  








0429171629a




__
ckrawlin


__
Jul 24, 2018








Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

ckrawlin said:


> My center console is below. If you have the room, some nice features include:
> 
> - Mount on black starboard: fewer holes in console and stays cleaner looking since jelcoat can mildew behind wires
> 
> ...


This is how electrical rigging should be done. Very nice and clean. Only thing I would have done different is used proper color coded wiring opposed to the heat shrink labels. Fine job from whomever rigged this console!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Really like the fuel shut off valves on the fuel filter ! Great job


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks boatbrains. I have had too many trips ruined by bad rigging. That's why all my skiffs are tiller and pull start.

If you have to rig, then its gotta be right. Always shocked when folks cut corners on rigging in favor of underwater LED lights, subwoofers, etc.

Quick side note... The wires are ABYC color coded leaving the terminal blocks (ex. brown wiring for bilge pumps on lower right).


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

ckrawlin,

Did you do the wiring or is this from the manufacturer? If you did it, I'm impressed, big time! If you didn't, who's the manufacturer?


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I ordered boat without rigging, and did it myself. It was a fun project.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm impressed. Any other picture of it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm embarrassed by my console wiring. I have the old glass tube fuses. I'd like to get it re wired but it works. I do have a cut off switch actually 2


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

permitchaser said:


> I'm embarrassed by my console wiring. I have the old glass tube fuses. I'd like to get it re wired but it works. I do have a cut off switch actually 2


At least you have fuses u can see and remove w/o the cussing...


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll take some pics and post this weekend. I am happy to help anyone who want to give it a go themselves.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Ckrawlin, that's the cleanest, most impressive console wiring job I've ever seen!


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

How did you stick the black starboard to the gelcoat?

Do you also run trip tab control wires through terminal blocks as well?


----------

